# Necomimi animatronic ears



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;tqivV1NDetk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqivV1NDetk[/video]





Not sure if this was posted yet, but I thought it should be shared. :0
Some animatronic ears move according to sound, but these babies move according to brain activity and feelings. I think that's pretty awesome.
I just wish they made some more variations of ears, like horse ears, rabbit ears, dog ectectect..


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

old ears are old :/


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> old ears are old :/


;-;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

israfur said:


> ;-;



GET WITH IT UGH >:V

ilu :>


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> GET WITH IT UGH >:V
> 
> ilu :>


Oh I was definitely being sarcastic, I just think it'd be interesting for people who haven't seen them. xD
ilu2 <3+


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 15, 2011)

http://neurowear.com/

I still want one.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a way to incorporate this technology without being a huge fag about it?


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember seeing something about these a few months back.
I still want them though.


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Is there a way to incorporate this technology without being a huge fag about it?


Most likely not, unless you have a fursuit to go along with it it's mostly a weaboo thing.


----------



## zizii (Nov 16, 2011)

I so want those....:V


----------



## jlombana (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw them here. Looks like they're finally coming down in price.

Necomimi


----------

